# Drip cap over sliding door



## Cdwjr (Apr 27, 2014)

We had a new Andersen sliding glass door installed one year ago. This weekend I just noticed the vertical tab of the drip cap over the door sticks out from the siding. I thought this tab should be behind the siding. See picture attached. Is this drip cap installed correctly or is it now going to act like a gutter trapping rain behind it and feeding it behind the siding?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Should have been under the siding. Hack job without doubt. Potential solution grab some aluminium flashing and slide it UNDER the above piece of siding and OVER the door cap. Ron


----------



## Cdwjr (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Ron. Appreciate the suggestion on the fix. Its difficult to see in the picture. Unfortunately the piece right above is not a bottom edge in the siding panel. I would have to go another whole clapboard higher to get under the siding. I had RBA put this in and paid them a pretty premium for all the expertise in installation they touted I would only get from them. The installation is still under warranty. Perhaps I should call them out to fix it and give me what I paid for.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sad.

You should be able to make a kirf cut in the siding and get it tucked in there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone notice that also did not install J moulding?
No way is that door sealed correctly. As the siding expands and contracts that caulking going to crack.
A siding job done correctly does not need to be caulked.
Looks like a complete do over to me.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you looked at this from above? Conceivably, that could be two separate pieces, one acting as "J", with the drip cap extending behind it.... I would look into that. Perhaps you can post another pic?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is this vinyl or steel siding?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I be cutting in a kerf to slide the coil stock into.


----------



## Cdwjr (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. The siding is Reynold aluminum siding installed in 1991 whem home was built. I will get a picture from the top and post it.


----------



## Cdwjr (Apr 27, 2014)

This is a photo of top left corner of door.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Well.... I know* absoulutely nothing* about vinyl or steel/al siding.... and I know/think that can't be correct.

Appears to me that you are doing more potential harm with that ...and you'd be better off without it.....

I'm curious as to how that is supposed to be done... must come up often in vinyl/steel sideing issues.

But if that is Z/drip cap..... looks like there is a bead of caulk on it..... just curious.


----------



## Cdwjr (Apr 27, 2014)

Because the cap on top of window is white and the large tab sticking out over window are different colors, they must be two separate pieces of aluminum. The white cap on top of door should have a fin that tucks under the siding on top. I cannot figure out why that monstrous beige fin is there and sticking out like it does frm the siding. Seems the rain will colect big time behind it. Im afrai to bend it forward to see whats behind for fear Ill make it more prone to catching rain behind it.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

It could be that the aluminum piece that we assume should be tucked under the siding might be acting as j-channel....which explains (kind of) why it is caulked on the outside of it. It might be tucked underneath the siding.

To the OP:
Are you getting water inside or having any problems? If so, I'd call the company who installed it and have them look at it. If not, what ever it is (right or wrong) leave it be.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

The big beige fin might be there to hide the cut in the siding. Since you have 2 pieces of aluminum, it's possible the door was installed correctly.


----------



## Cdwjr (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank cibula11. Im starting to wonder the same thing now. I called the installer this morning because we're also having trouble with the sliding screen. They will be out tomorrow to look at both. No water leaks yet that I can detect. i'll post what I found out tomorrow after the service call.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It should have been bent in one piece, no caulking needed.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

cdw, the beige part is the j-channel for the aluminum siding and extends up behind the siding. The drip cap/head flashing should extend up behind the siding as well, which it may or may not do. If it does, that seam should not be caulked. Either way, this does not look to be as catostrophic as some are making it seem. You are not too far from my location, feel free to reach out if you would like me to come take a quick look.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> No way would I be cutting in a kerf to slide the coil stock into.


Much better picture on the second one. Looks like a piece of J-channel that someone capped to.

Not nearly as improper in that application. I prefer to have drip cap above the capping and between the J-channel but this is not unacceptable.

Cutting into the siding is no biggie Joe if you have done it or it is required but given the second picture, there is no requirement for it here.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

joecaption said:


> It should have been bent in one piece, no caulking needed.


could you show me how you do that on your brake?

that drip cap is Andersen supplied and is integral with the top flange,it's a warranty requirement that it is installed as directed,the caulking is doing no real harm but i wouldn't have done it..


----------

